# new pics of the girl i'm considering



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I posted her pic a bit ago. Her breeder is the breeder bella luna came from. Great lady, someone i'd def. want to buy from.
Here is an updated pic of the little cutie. I'm also considering one of her boys (the black one i posted) from a diff. litter. He is actually ready to go now, this girl however is 4 weeks old.
















Here is the black boy, he is 8 weeks now.







Not sure of his age in this pic, she is sending me a new pic of him and their current weights.


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awww they are both adorable - I say get them both!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

tell that to my husband and my wallet.  lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I like the wee girl out of the two, although they are both lovely.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

She's way cute  I love that color pattern of the black and the white.

The black boy looks like a dilute color, maybe blue, or dark blue. Maybe it's just the photo but I wouldn't call that color black for sure lol.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I love them both but love the color of the boy. But I say get them both too!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

tricializ said:


> I love them both but love the color of the boy. But I say get them both too!!!


Oh for the love of pete!!! You GUYS!!!!!! lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree that the black boy isn't really black. He looks dark grey to me, like a blue. He looks like he might end up very thinly coated. See how thin his hair is in on his head? As he grows that will thin out even more. 

They are both cute though.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

They are both adorable. I probably favor the girl a little bit, but they're both just so cute.



flippedstars said:


> The black boy looks like a dilute color, maybe blue, or dark blue. Maybe it's just the photo but I wouldn't call that color black for sure lol.


I agree. His hair is thin too and alopecia is common with the dilutes.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Leila's head fur was quite thin when i first got her, but it did fill in. The fur by her ears was thin too and it filled in tan. lol
I agree they are both cuties.


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww they are sooo cute and soooo small....


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I would go with the girl. The boy looks like he might be a CDA (Color Dilution Alopecia) dog with that sparse of a coat.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Maxie had bald splotches when he was that age too but this looks like it could potentially be a bit more where it's more a patterned loss? I remember the pics you posted before it was very sparse as well so it doesn't look like it's filling in at all so far. Before he was my fav...but based on these pics his sis looks a bit better over all IMO. I love her little shape. Reminds me a bit of Bella Luna herself! If you get an updated pic of the boy...definitely share it! He is a cutie but the fur has me wondering a bit.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

she said she was sending me more pics of him tonight.
the girl is not his littermate, she is only 4 weeks old.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I prefer the girl but they are both adorable pups. I'd vote to get both!


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

oh i love them both such cute babies  i think id have to pick the lil girls tho


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

LOVE the boy. That's my vote. lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I like the girl the best. The lil boy's coat will probably darken more as he ages, and flash doesn't always give the truest coloring when it comes to Grey, Blue & Black. Plus, his coat is very thin, so that can make the Black look kinda diluted as well. Both very precious, but my vote is for the girl. I'd say both are somewhere around 14/18 ounces in the pics.


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

The girl!!!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am in love with both! =)


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I agree, they are both precious babies.. but with the updated pic of the little girl, she would now be my pick.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

i like her alot too


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

the girl even tho the boy is cute


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Aw they are both adorable!!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

Both are gorgeous, but if i could only have one, it would be the girl.xxxx


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I'd take the girl; she's the cutest and more appealing IMO.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Awww they are both adorable but i like the girl the best


----------



## MsGramma (Jul 23, 2010)

That lil Boy is just sooooo adorable.I like His lil white paws.The girl is cute but I think the lil boy is just a sweety. Good luck I would have a hard time


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Here are the new ones of the boy she sent me today
His weight today is 26 oz and he was born 8-9 weeks ago
Her weight (white girl black head) is 13.5 oz she's 4 weeks


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww! His coat definitely looks better in these pics. But based on shape I'd still pick the girl. Still a bit early to tell how she will end up but she seems like she'll be more typey. He seems like he may have a longer muzzle & deer head. But I do love his color best fwiw. I'm more of a darker solid gal in that way. So either way I think they're both great!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Here are some pics of the mama and daddy of the little white girl with the black face i'd like to have. I figure you guys can give me an opinion on how you think she'll look head, size and muzzle wise maybe judging by her parents.
Here is the daddy








and again he is on the left








here's momma








Thanks!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The lil boy is very cute. I can’t see the girl for some reason? I think the lil boy will have a tad longer muzzle, and probably will end up being somewhat the dear type. He has grown from the last pics. His weight now puts him at the top of the standard, and very possibly over. Hard to say but probably around 6 to 6.5 lbs. mature. 

Daddy of the lil girl weighs about 4, maybe 4.5 lbs. Mom weighs about 5 lbs., maybe even 6 lbs. Dad is pretty small, but not typey. Mom is on the larger end of standard, and the Dear type. 

With all of that said, they are all adorable!

Oh, and I still think that the lil boy is black. But his coat is very sparse, which I think is the reason it looks a bit on the dark grey side.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks T.  I am very interested in the little girl.
I will try to post her again


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think she's a doll.  I love her coloring, and her muzzle will be shorter than the lil boy. On average, a healthy Chi pup gains about 3 oz. a week until they are 24/26 weeks old. There will be weeks during growth spurts and such that it can differ. But that's a base gauge. That puts her at about 72 ounces at 6 months, give or take a few. So right around 4.5 lbs. You will get about 1 more pound from 6 months till full maturity. So my guess for her adult weight is about 5.5 lbs. And of course it can vary, but that will get you close. She'll probably be Mom's size, or in between Mom and Dad. I think she will favor Dad more in looks.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks so much! I agree she is a real cutie, and i think dad is adorable. 

Breeder just told me mom weighs 5 1/2 lbs., i just asked about dad, waiting for answer.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

dad is 3 and 3/4 lbs.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, sounds right on target basing off the pics. I think Dad leans a bit more on 4 lbs., but a few ounces doesn't make much difference.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's nice that you have found a Breeder that's honest. I was guessing the lil girl at 14 ounces, and the lil boy at a bit over 1 lb. But the pic I was going by on the boy was a bit older than the ones you posted tonight. It's refreshing to see a breeder be honest about weights.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yes she is a super nice person and i would love to buy a dog from her!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhh.... I would ge that little girl if it were me. The boy is cute, but that little girl is precious!!!!!! Just love her

Lori


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks lori  I just noticed her coloring is very similar to ivy's.


----------

